# Hochglanzfoto Tutorial klappt nicht wie gewünscht



## nitrobesim (25. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Also ich habe ein Hochglanzfoto Tutorial gefunden im Web unter:
http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/photo_effects/tut_glamour_effect.php

Wenn ich es mit derselben Vorlage probiere, dann klappt alles optimal wie dort abgebildet, aber wenn ich eigene Fotos verwende und dann mit dem Weichzeichner und dann auf "überlagern", dann sehen die Ergebnisse nicht wie dort aus, sondern eher so komisch. Vor allem im Gesicht, das sieht so unecht aus. Wisst ihr, was ich meine?

Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder wie kann man das am besten so umgehen?


----------



## Martys (25. Juli 2005)

Weil es vielleicht auch an der Bildvorlage liegen könnte


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Juli 2005)

Das heißt? Meinst du die Belichtung oder wie oder was?


----------



## McAce (25. Juli 2005)

Tja so ein Tutorial dient nur als Bespiel was nicht auf jedes
Foto reproduzierbar ist.

Bei deinem Foto ist zb Die Stirn sehr hell usw.

Also probiere mal folgenden Link
http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html

Der funktioniert bei fast jedem Foto und lass dich nicht entmutigen wenn das beim ersten
mal kacke aussieht, du brauchst etwas übung was das frei malen der Augen
usw angeht. Du solltest aber auch an einigen Stellen mit einem 50%tigen
Grau malen, zb an den Nasenflügeln.
Achja die werte mußt du natürlich an deinem Bild anpassen .

Das wichtigste lass dich nicht entmutigen wenn das beim zweiten oder drittenmal immer
noch nicht gut aussieht.

Viel Glück McAce

PS: Konnte es leider nicht an deinem Foto testen da viel zu klein.


----------



## Clubkatze (25. Juli 2005)

Naja, das Schönheitsop Tutorial ist glaube ich etwas übertrieben für das was er eigtl. will...es geht ja soweit ich das verstanden habe nur um ne´Art von Glamour Effekt. Den bekommt man auf jeden Fall mit dem Ulf Theis Tutorial hin, allerdings hab ich es damals immer so gemacht, dass ich die Orangene Ebene weglasse, denn das Ergebnis hat mich, außer bei professionell beleuchteten Fotos nicht wirklich überzeugt. 

Zur Not bleibt halt noch die Tonwertkorrektur etc. pp. um einem Amateurfoto in Verbindung mit dem Tutorial einen Hauch von Glamour einzuhauchen.


----------



## McAce (26. Juli 2005)

Wenn er nur die beleuchtung meint dann ist das etwas übertrieben was ich gepostet hatte,
war mir aber halt nicht sicher was genau er meinte.

Naja kann er bestimmt irgendwann gebrauchen.


----------

